# Canadian birds



## AlanF (Aug 26, 2016)

We have just come back from a two-week holiday with all of our immediate family, children and grandchildren, in Nova Scotia. Of course, we had the Canon 100-400mm II, Sigma 150-600mm C, Canon 5DS R and 7DII. In homage to our CR hosts and the many Canadian members, I will post some highlights hoping the Canadians ill join in.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 26, 2016)

Day 1
Had some great luck - saw a loon, the iconic Canadian bird.


----------



## Click (Aug 26, 2016)

Very nice shot, Alan.

Looking forward to this thread


----------



## AlanF (Aug 26, 2016)

Day 2
Nova Scotia is a vast, beautiful, underpopulated area. And that applies to birds too - it's very difficult to spot them, and they are very skittish, perhaps because the Canadians were very skilful hunters.
Pleasant Point Park in Halifax is really nice. I saw my first robin, with insects in its beak, the only chickadee, a cormorant far away, a dove on a wire, and then joy, a close up of a woodpecker.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 26, 2016)

Day 3
I tracked a Dark-eyed Junco in Lewis Lake Park. We don't get these in the UK.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 26, 2016)

Day 4
All I could manage was another Robin with a beak full of flies, and a sparrow, which is not worth showing.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 26, 2016)

At least I came across an American Black Duck and a Nuthatch, as well as more doves. The Nuthatch was back lit and difficult to get decent contrast.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 26, 2016)

Nice pictures!

If you are ever in Ottawa, let me know.... I'll plop you down in a canoe and take you out into "the wilds" to fill your memory cards


----------



## AlanF (Aug 26, 2016)

Day 10
Good time to come in Don as I was going to mention you. We spent a couple of days in Kejimkuji, and we paddled a Canadian canoe, portaging our telephotos. And we didn't see a damn bird. It then poured with rain and we drove back early and discovered Grand Pre. It was really misty and there was intermittent rain. But, I came across a group of Cedar Waxwings, passing through the Unesco viewpoint. I took a load of shots of them feeding, and processed them as well as I could. We went back on two further days, but they had flown.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 26, 2016)

and ended up with a tiny Nelson's Sparrow in the same tree.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 26, 2016)

The last day was our Golden wedding anniversary, and we spent the daytime in Grand Pre, mainly on Evangeline beach. It was glorious weather and at last I got some decent shots: Semipalmated Sandpipers and Plovers. And then, the crowning moment, which I have posted but I must repeat. A Golden Eagle flew above when having lunch at Le Caveau. Dinner at Gio's in the evening was really memorable.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 26, 2016)

AlanF said:


> The last day was our Golden wedding anniversary, and we spent the daytime in Grand Pre, mainly on Evangeline beach. It was glorious weather and at last I got some decent shots: Semipalmated Sandpipers and Plovers. And then, the crowning moment, which I have posted but I must repeat. A Golden Eagle flew above when having lunch at Le Caveau. Dinner at Gio's in the evening was really memorable.


When the shorebirds are migrating, the mud flats there are insane! You can end up seeing 100,000 of a particular bird at one time! In the winter, Kentville has hundreds of bald eagles..... I love the area and can't wait till I get back again...


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 26, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Day 10
> Good time to come in Don as I was going to mention you. We spent a couple of days in Kejimkuji, and we paddled a Canadian canoe, portaging our telephotos. And we didn't see a damn bird. It then poured with rain and we drove back early and discovered Grand Pre. It was really misty and there was intermittent rain. But, I came across a group of Cedar Waxwings, passing through the Unesco viewpoint. I took a load of shots of them feeding, and processed them as well as I could. We went back on two further days, but they had flown.



Kedji isn't that good for birds.... I never seem to spot them there either  Nice pictures of the waxwings.... they are hard to get close enough to for a decent shot....


----------



## Click (Aug 26, 2016)

Beautiful pictures, Alan. Keep posting.


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2016)

Mallard female


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2016)

Juvenile Black-crowned night heron


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Don Haines (Aug 27, 2016)

Click said:


> Juvenile Black-crowned night heron


WOW!


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 27, 2016)

Snow geese


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2016)

Great Blue Heron


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2016)

Green Heron


----------



## lion rock (Aug 27, 2016)

Click,
You've doled out lots of wows, now receive some!
Wow! Wow! Wow, great shots.
-r


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks lion rock.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 27, 2016)

My favourites are the Chickadees and the nuthatches.....


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 27, 2016)

Great Blue Herons are always nice to shoot.....


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 27, 2016)

We also have Red-winged Blackbirds, known for their habit of swooping down and carrying off deer......


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 27, 2016)

and we have the iconic loon....


----------



## arbitrage (Aug 27, 2016)

Good to see you managed to find and photograph some new to you Canadian species. Funny that what is so common to some of us is exciting to others when they travel. Same thing when I travel overseas and get excited about some common bird.

I will add one correction that the eagle is a juvenile bald eagle and not a Golden eagle.

Here are a few Canadian species from way up north, Red-necked grebes, Surf Scoter, Belted Kingfisher, Common Loon, Black Billed Magpie and finally Bald Eagle with eaglets.....


----------



## AlanF (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm pleased the Canadians have got going. Some beautiful photos click. Nuthatches are at their best pointing down. Great stuff too from Don and arbitrage.


----------



## candyman (Aug 27, 2016)

Click said:


> Mallard female


Very nice photo Click. I like the colors.


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 27, 2016)

another iconic Canadian bird, the hissy fitted green pooper, AKA Canada Goose, know for it's ability to cover city parks with goose shit.....


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2016)

Cormorant


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Don Haines (Aug 27, 2016)

Lovely!

We need a few more species here.... Anyone else have some examples?


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks Don.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 27, 2016)

Baltimore Oriole


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2016)

Solitary Sandpiper


----------



## AlanF (Aug 27, 2016)

A couple I had missed. A Blue Jay from Kejimkuji and a Mockingbird from Grand Pre.


----------



## nats1mom (Aug 27, 2016)

arbitrage said:


> Good to see you managed to find and photograph some new to you Canadian species. Funny that what is so common to some of us is exciting to others when they travel. Same thing when I travel overseas and get excited about some common bird.
> 
> I will add one correction that the eagle is a juvenile bald eagle and not a Golden eagle.
> 
> Here are a few Canadian species from way up north, Red-necked grebes, Surf Scoter, Belted Kingfisher, Common Loon, Black Billed Magpie and finally Bald Eagle with eaglets.....



Great Photos!


----------



## nats1mom (Aug 27, 2016)

Click said:


> Juvenile Black-crowned night heron



++WOW!


----------



## nats1mom (Aug 27, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Baltimore Oriole



Love, love the first photo (all are great)!


----------



## nats1mom (Aug 27, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Day 2
> Nova Scotia is a vast, beautiful, underpopulated area. And that applies to birds too - it's very difficult to spot them, and they are very skittish, perhaps because the Canadians were very skilful hunters.
> Pleasant Point Park in Halifax is really nice. I saw my first robin, with insects in its beak, the only chickadee, a cormorant far away, a dove on a wire, and then joy, a close up of a woodpecker.


Great shots Alan!


----------



## nats1mom (Aug 27, 2016)

Click said:


> Great Blue Heron


 Beautiful!


----------



## nats1mom (Aug 27, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Great Blue Herons are always nice to shoot.....


Great capture, especially the water splashing!


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2016)

Thank you, nats1mom.


----------



## 7DmkI (Aug 28, 2016)

Very nice series. Thanks Alan for starting it. Let me contribute, too. Starlings.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 28, 2016)

7DmkI said:


> Very nice series. Thanks Alan for starting it. Let me contribute, too. Starlings.


Nice!


----------



## 7DmkI (Aug 28, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> 7DmkI said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice series. Thanks Alan for starting it. Let me contribute, too. Starlings.
> ...



Thanks, Don.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi Don. 
That is a good shot, but the caption really makes the photo, thanks for a good laugh. 
Also Click and Alan beautiful shots, thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Don Haines said:


> We also have Red-winged Blackbirds, known for their habit of swooping down and carrying off deer......


----------



## Click (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words, Graham.


----------



## Click (Aug 28, 2016)

7DmkI said:


> Very nice series. Thanks Alan for starting it. Let me contribute, too. Starlings.



Very nice shots, 7DmkI.


----------



## dpc (Aug 28, 2016)

Crows


----------



## dpc (Aug 28, 2016)

American goldfinch


----------



## 7DmkI (Aug 28, 2016)

Click said:


> 7DmkI said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice series. Thanks Alan for starting it. Let me contribute, too. Starlings.
> ...



Thanks, Click.


----------



## dpc (Aug 28, 2016)

Black-billed magpie. Unfortunately, the background is rather busy but I couldn't do much about that. I've had a heck of a time getting a good shot of these birds, abundant though they are.


----------



## dpc (Aug 28, 2016)

Mallards puddling around on the swampy margins of a British Columbia lake. The yellowish-green atmospheric colour is due to smoke from forest fires.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi dpc. 
I really like this shot, the busy background does not detract, rather it adds context. Love the way you caught the iridescent colours on the tail feathers, well done. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> Black-billed magpie. Unfortunately, the background is rather busy but I couldn't do much about that. I've had a heck of a time getting a good shot of these birds, abundant though they are.


----------



## Click (Aug 28, 2016)

dpc said:


> American goldfinch



I really like the second picture.  Well done, dpc.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 28, 2016)

My best of an American Goldfinch, taken in Peggy's Cove, using a Tamron 150-600mm on a 5DIII.


----------



## Click (Aug 28, 2016)

Lovely shot, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 28, 2016)

The last photo I took this year in NS. OK, it's not a bird, but the red squirrel has been driven out of most of England by the grey.


----------



## dpc (Aug 29, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> I really like this shot, the busy background does not detract, rather it adds context. Love the way you caught the iridescent colours on the tail feathers, well done.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...




Thanks, Graham!


----------



## dpc (Aug 29, 2016)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > American goldfinch
> ...




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Aug 29, 2016)

Click said:


> Great Blue Heron



Some beautiful avian shots. I love GBHs.


----------



## dpc (Aug 29, 2016)

1. Hairy woodpecker
2. Common redpoll
3. Bluejay

All shot through the window glass of my study, thus the somewhat 'smokey' or hazy quality of the shots. I could keep my windows clearner.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 29, 2016)

Alan, I'm glad you think so highly of Canadian birds and had a good time in Canada. All my shots so far are Canadian so I thought I really shouldn't post, but here I am.

This bird is definitely Canadian, he has a birth certificate to prove it!

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 29, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> This bird is definitely Canadian, he has a birth certificate to prove it!



;D


----------



## dpc (Aug 29, 2016)

Female rose-breasted grosbeak


----------



## dpc (Aug 29, 2016)

American white pelican (American in the North American sense, in this case Saskatchewan)


----------



## dpc (Aug 29, 2016)

Click said:


> Great Blue Heron




I love the light and contrast in this picture. Really, really nice!


----------



## Click (Aug 29, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words, spc.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 29, 2016)

Glad you liked that click. I expected to get told that he needed a hatching certificate.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Aug 30, 2016)

GBH 1


----------



## dpc (Aug 30, 2016)

GBH 2


----------



## jthomson (Aug 30, 2016)

Black Tern


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 30, 2016)

Many nice shots, everyone. DPC nice heron.

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 30, 2016)

dpc said:


> GBH 1





jthomson said:


> Black Tern




Very nice shots, guys.


----------



## dpc (Aug 30, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Many nice shots, everyone. DPC nice heron.
> 
> Jack




Thanks


----------



## dpc (Aug 30, 2016)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > GBH 1
> ...


----------



## dpc (Aug 30, 2016)

Blue jay, citizen of south-western Saskatchewan; I like the sparkle in his eye


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 30, 2016)

That's one scruffy bluejay! Oh, I forgot, he's from Saskatchewan. That the place with the Roughriders, right. 

Jack


----------



## CapturingLight (Aug 31, 2016)

A very tame Mallard in Victoria.
Who says wide angle lenses arn't for birding  18mm ISO 1600 F5 1/125


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 31, 2016)

CapturingLight said:


> A very tame Mallard in Victoria.
> Who says wide angle lenses arn't for birding  18mm ISO 1600 F5 1/125



Boy, that would be a lot of duck soup. Cute.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Aug 31, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> That's one scruffy bluejay! Oh, I forgot, he's from Saskatchewan. That the place with the Roughriders, right.
> 
> Jack



He does look a bit seedy, doesn't he? The Roughriders haven't been stellar this season, so maybe he's just too bummed to comb his feathers and generally spruce himself up.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 31, 2016)

dpc said:



> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > That's one scruffy bluejay! Oh, I forgot, he's from Saskatchewan. That the place with the Roughriders, right.
> ...



He better spruce up if he flies up here to the game. It's looked pretty uncertain with the Esks so time will tell. You guys showed up in the second half last week and it was interesting. Lots of Saskatchewanites as usual.

You make me envious getting out so much shooting! 

Jack


----------



## dpc (Sep 1, 2016)

1. Cowbird
2. Coot on nest
3. Cormorant giving me the stare


----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2016)

Common Tern


----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2016)

dpc said:


> 1. Cowbird
> 2. Coot on nest
> 3. Cormorant giving me the stare



Nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 2, 2016)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Cowbird
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Sep 2, 2016)

Click said:


> Common Tern




Very nice picture. I really like the soft light on the tern and way the blurred out background isolates it.


----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2016)

Thank you for your kind words, dpc.


----------



## Ryananthony (Sep 2, 2016)

Click, Its nice to see some photos from you after you share so many compliments. They are beautiful, please share more often!


----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2016)

Thank you, Ryananthony


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 2, 2016)

Click said:


> Common Tern


As they say, one good tern deserves another..... but unfortunately, my picture has some banding in it.....


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 2, 2016)

A stoic perch....


----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> As they say, one good tern deserves another.....



Tern left and Tern right. ;D





Don Haines said:


> A stoic perch....



Very nice shot, Don.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 2, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> As they say, one good tern deserves another..... but unfortunately, my picture has some banding in it.....



It's always so annoying to see them ringed. Some of these ringers are obsessive.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 3, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> A stoic perch....



He looks so forlorn! Very nice.

Click, I second the motion to post more pics!

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 3, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > As they say, one good tern deserves another..... but unfortunately, my picture has some banding in it.....
> ...



I can tolerate the banding if it's delivered in good humour! 

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 3, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click, I second the motion to post more pics!
> 
> Jack



I will my friend. 

Cheers

Click


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 3, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...


----------



## Click (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Sep 3, 2016)

1. Female mallard 'skittering' across a pond
2. American wigeon making a splash
3. Male mallard

All are decidedly Canadian, the female mallard being from Saskatchewan and the wigeon and male mallard being from British Columbia.


----------



## jprusa (Sep 3, 2016)

Click said:


>


Well done Click.


----------



## Click (Sep 3, 2016)

Thank you jprusa.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 4, 2016)

jprusa said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Yes, very nice.

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks Jack.


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2016)

Green Heron


----------



## sedwards (Sep 5, 2016)

Blue-Jay closeup


5D3_0443-Edit by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2016)

sedwards said:


> Blue-Jay closeup



I really like the light on the bird. Well done, Stuart.


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Sep 5, 2016)

sedwards said:


> Blue-Jay closeup
> 
> 
> 5D3_0443-Edit by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr




Beautiful portrait!


----------



## dpc (Sep 5, 2016)

Click said:


>




Nicely done! I've a particular soft spot for cormorants.


----------



## dpc (Sep 5, 2016)

Bird on a wire (with apologies to Leonard Cohen): mourning dove hanging out this morning


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks dpc 




dpc said:


> Bird on a wire (with apologies to Leonard Cohen): mourning dove hanging out this morning




Very nice picture 8)


----------



## dpc (Sep 5, 2016)

Click said:


> Thanks dpc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci!!


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Don Haines (Sep 7, 2016)

Click said:


>



Nice!


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2016)

Thank you Don


----------



## applecider (Sep 7, 2016)

Click kudos on your green heron.

I expect the next one to show his ruff up, flying, carrying a northern pike, displaying maple leafs on wings.....  ;D

It's an excellent shot, you should post more.


----------



## Ryananthony (Sep 7, 2016)

applecider said:


> It's an excellent shot, you should post more.



Agreed.


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2016)

Thank you guys.


----------



## npdien (Sep 8, 2016)

Click said:


>


Nice shot, Click


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks npdien.


----------



## clbayley (Oct 7, 2016)

White Breasted Nuthatch...I loved the fall colours in the background.

A side note, I would love some advice on sharpening techniques. I am just learning post-processing...

Thanks!

CB


----------



## clbayley (Oct 7, 2016)

A flock of Starlings... its that time of year.

CB


----------



## clbayley (Oct 7, 2016)

Black Capped Chickadees...my favourite backyard bird.

Thanks for looking.

CB


----------



## clbayley (Oct 7, 2016)

Finally, a Ruffed Grouse. Better be careful, its hunting season!

CB


----------



## Click (Oct 7, 2016)

Very nice series, clbayley.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi clbayley. 
A lot of lovely shots there, well done. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## ISO64 (Oct 10, 2016)

Brown-headed Cowbird, a pair of Green-winged Teals, Northern Flicker
All taken in Eastern Ontario or SE Quebec


----------



## Click (Oct 10, 2016)

Very nice pictures, ISO64.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 10, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, ISO64.



True Canadian birds, well captured. We see them out west too.

Jack


----------



## clbayley (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks Click and VB.

I'd appreciate any of your (or other's) comments on my post processing...I am really new at Photoshop and learning the ropes (and my style).

Here is another, as winter has struck the west...a Morning Dove in a snowy tree.

Is the processing too heavy handed?

Thanks.

CB


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 11, 2016)

Out for a paddle on the weekend and saw these.... the last one on my way home to a turkey supper


----------



## sama (Oct 11, 2016)

Can anybody please identify this bird. I found the couple in my area (Too Good Pond, Markham Ontario) about three years ago and they are coming back every year.

Pic taken with Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## Sauropod (Oct 11, 2016)

Muscovy duck?


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2016)

clbayley said:


> Thanks Click and VB.
> 
> I'd appreciate any of your (or other's) comments on my post processing...I am really new at Photoshop and learning the ropes (and my style).
> 
> ...



I really like this picture. No, the image processing is perfect.


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Out for a paddle on the weekend and saw these.... the last one on my way home to a turkey supper



Nice series, Don.


----------



## clbayley (Oct 11, 2016)

[/quote]

I really like this picture. No, the image processing is perfect. 
[/quote]

Thanks, Click! 

CB


----------



## Mikehit (Oct 11, 2016)

Peregrine Falcon - it was not until I zoomed in that realised it has its lunch in its right claw


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 11, 2016)

I'd guess there is lunch but it's hard to tell.

Jack


----------



## sama (Oct 11, 2016)

Sauropod said:


> Muscovy duck?



Indeed. Thanks


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 11, 2016)

I was just laughing to myself. What right do we have to claim these birds! 

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Oct 12, 2016)

Black Turnstone.
These are gregarious little critters and with their black and white striped upper plumage they are an attractive sight when they move as a group between rocks


----------



## Click (Oct 12, 2016)

Nice pictures, Mike.


----------



## clbayley (Oct 12, 2016)

I got a new one today...I think its an immature Red Tailed Hawk...a heavy crop I didn't like the colours, but looks great in B&W. And, that light in its eye...

Enjoy!

CB


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 13, 2016)

A new one for me! The eastern Bluebird! Despite being a relatively common bird, this is the first time I have managed to get a picture of one...


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2016)

Very nice picture, Don.


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2016)

clbayley said:


> I got a new one today...I think its an immature Red Tailed Hawk...a heavy crop I didn't like the colours, but looks great in B&W. And, that light in its eye...
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> CB



Nice B&W. Well done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi Mike CB Don. 
Very nice shots from each of you. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## 7DmkI (Oct 20, 2016)

Our Toronto Blue Jays baseball team lost today's game and was eliminated from the American League Championship Series. 

However, my Blue Jays Series is still going strong! GO JAYS GO!


----------



## Click (Oct 20, 2016)

I really like the first picture. Well done, 7DmkI.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 20, 2016)

7DmkI said:


> Our Toronto Blue Jays baseball team lost today's game and was eliminated from the American League Championship Series.
> 
> However, my Blue Jays Series is still going strong! GO JAYS GO!



Well, you've got an improved Maple Leaf team so maybe there is still some hope. How about a landscape series with sugar maple trees, a most beautiful tree which unfortunately doesn't do well in Alberta. 

Jack


----------



## 7DmkI (Oct 20, 2016)

Click said:


> I really like the first picture. Well done, 7DmkI.



Thanks, Click. It's one of my favourites, too.


----------



## 7DmkI (Oct 20, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> 7DmkI said:
> 
> 
> > Our Toronto Blue Jays baseball team lost today's game and was eliminated from the American League Championship Series.
> ...



Oh right, thanks Jack for reminding me there is still the Maple Leafs - the team that finish last in the league last season! Let's hope the younger players are not traded before they contribute and become the foundation of the rebuilding process. 

I'll try to start a maple tree series and maybe one day post some pics here.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 20, 2016)

7DmkI said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > 7DmkI said:
> ...



And we've got Connor. 

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 20, 2016)

7DmkI said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > 7DmkI said:
> ...


Sounds like a good idea..... can you get it done before the Leaf's win the Stanley Cup again


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 20, 2016)

A formation of Canadian Snowbirds that migrated to California. ;D



Canadian Snowbirds Fleetweek © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 21, 2016)

Very nice snowbirds!

Jack


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 21, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Very nice snowbirds!
> 
> Jack



Thanks Jack


----------



## Click (Oct 21, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> A formation of Canadian Snowbirds that migrated to California. ;D



LOL ;D


Great shot, Keith.


----------



## 7DmkI (Oct 21, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> 7DmkI said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



Sure - Last time they were in the playoff was 2004 and last time they won the Cup was 1967. With that trend, I think I can definitely do that.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 21, 2016)

Click said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > A formation of Canadian Snowbirds that migrated to California. ;D
> ...



Thanks Click


----------



## sedwards (Oct 23, 2016)

This is a 100% Canadian bird because she hatched in my back yard.


5D3_9735 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 23, 2016)

Very nice shot, Stuart.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi Stuart. 
Very nice shot, nice back story. 

Cheers, Graham. 



sedwards said:


> This is a 100% Canadian bird because she hatched in my back yard.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 24, 2016)

Sweet little Cardinal!

jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 24, 2016)

Even the name is good: Whisky Jack 

https://www.canadiangeographic.ca/article/meet-our-national-bird-gray-jay

Canada, meet your national bird.

With 450 species in the country to choose from, Canadian Geographic’s decision was made neither lightly nor quickly.

This national debate has been running since January 2015, in fact. But after weighing the opinions and preferences of tens of thousands of Canadians, as well as the expertise of our National Conservation Partners at Bird Studies Canada and other ornithologists and conservationists, as well as cultural experts and Indigenous Peoples, that list was narrowed to five birds. And one finalist best met all reasonable criteria.

We give you the gray jay. Also known as the whiskey jack or Canada jay, it is Canadian Geographic’s official *recommendation* for National Bird of Canada.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 24, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Even the name is good: Whisky Jack
> 
> https://www.canadiangeographic.ca/article/meet-our-national-bird-gray-jay
> 
> ...


The proper name is Canada Jay.... The Audubon society changed it to Gray Jay in the 1950's (and they spelled grey wrong  ). I say we ignore them and call it what it is, The Canada Jay, or in Latin, Perisoreus Canadensis.


----------



## Click (Nov 24, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 25, 2016)

I'm partial to Whisky jack! It sounds more Canadian otherwise it's just like Canada goose. 

Jack


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 25, 2016)

@Don and @Jack:
Lovely bird you've got there. Reminds of our Siberian jay - _Perisoreus infaustus_ - a bird known to love meatballs, sausages and curious visits near tourists camp fires and so on.
For Jack it must be a double pleasure. It doesn't matter if they call out: Whisky, Jack? or Whisky jack! The answer could still be Yes! followed by a pleasant "Ahhh!"


----------



## Orangutan (Nov 25, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Even the name is good: Whisky Jack
> ...



No, its proper Latin name is Castra Latro.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 25, 2016)

building, or plot of land, used as a fortified military camp

highwayman; brigand; robber

Hey that's pretty cleaver - did you have to work at that? ;D

Jack


----------



## Orangutan (Nov 25, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> building, or plot of land, used as a fortified military camp
> 
> highwayman; brigand; robber
> 
> ...



Around here they're known as "camp robbers" for their fearless raids on any food that's not well protected. The rest is just a quick Google translation. No actual knowledge of Latin was used.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 25, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > building, or plot of land, used as a fortified military camp
> ...



What a disappointment, I thought maybe you were and expert in Latin!

Jack


----------



## Monte (Dec 17, 2016)

Great Horned owl just 40' outside my kitchen window!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 17, 2016)

Monte, you lucky guy!!

Jack


----------



## Monte (Dec 17, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Monte, you lucky guy!!
> 
> Jack


Yea, it was last Sunday, I was just finishing breakfast and out of the corner of my eye I happened to follow one of the many birds hanging around my feeders and I followed it to the tree and just about spit out my cereal! The chickadee landed about 10" above the owl! The race was on, rip up stairs grab the camera and out the door at -26C to rattle of 157 shots.
That doesn't happen every day!


----------



## Monte (Dec 17, 2016)

I've got to start shooting raw files instead of just jpegs so that I can learn to edit them and save some shots that are close but not close enough with a jpeg file for tweaking. Here's a couple from when I was watching the Bears fishing last summer.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 17, 2016)

Monte, that's great. Keep at it and do shoot raw. If needed I can guide you through the DPP conversion process with suggestions on how to get the best possible result. Presently, I'm just dabbling in processing beyond using DPP so not much help there. I have recently purchased the ON1 Raw software but time is short.

PM me if you like.

Jack


----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2016)

Monte said:


> Great Horned owl just 40' outside my kitchen window!



Nice picture, Monte.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi Monte. 
Very nice, what a privilege to have such a magnificent bird grace you with its presence. 
Do definitely shoot raw, you can use DPP to make "out of camera" style jpegs today and go back and re edit them next month or next year when you have had some practice with the software. I think most if not all raw processors are non destructive so the original files are not changed and can be processed a hundred different ways to get the best result if you feel so inclined. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Monte said:


> Great Horned owl just 40' outside my kitchen window!


----------



## Monte (Dec 18, 2016)

Here's a few seasonal Canadian birds.


----------



## Monte (Dec 18, 2016)

And another.


----------



## Monte (Dec 18, 2016)

And a final hummingbird.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 18, 2016)

Very nice hummers Monte.

Jack


----------



## Click (Dec 18, 2016)

Monte said:


> Here's a few seasonal Canadian birds.



Very nice pictures. I especially like the second one. Well done, Monte.


----------



## sedwards (Dec 19, 2016)

if this doesn't say Canada , i don't know what does lol


7DII7106 hi res by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Monte (Dec 19, 2016)

Nice Jay.


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 19, 2016)

That is lovely, sedwards


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2016)

sedwards said:


> if this doesn't say Canada , i don't know what does lol



lol 

Great shot, Stuart. Well done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi Stuart. 
That is really nice, the light, the detail, the composition, all great. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi Monte. 
You have a great series of shots, some real beauties there. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 20, 2016)

The winter shift seems to have started up at my bird feeders....


----------



## Click (Dec 20, 2016)

Very nice picture, Don.


----------

